# Canton, OH - 01 YF B&T Thin



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13091988

Stark Co DW, #01, YF








[/img]


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this girl? Specifically if shes feline and canine friendly? She looks young, and deserves a chance.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This pound is great to work with. They can temperament and dog test but don't have any cats at the facility. 

From PF: 

Picked up as a stray on 2/18. Fees include spay/neuter, rabies, 5 way, bordetella, and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH .Email [email protected] to place a hold on the dog. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I am less than an hour from here if any rescue can take her I can hold her for you for a few days.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Working link to PF 

http://ww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13091988


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone know if they adopt out of state?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Call them directly tomorrow. I know they're open on Saturdays. 

If you go to their website you will also see that they have a yahoo group. You can join that and ask questions as lots of the volunteers are on the group and they know the dogs very well. She may already have holds but you can find all of that out when you call.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

gorgeous, Stark always seems to get PB GSD.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Ellygorgeous, Stark always seems to get PB GSD.


That's b/c it's puppy mill country down there!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't know that...I see so many it is about an 2 hours from us.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED!


----------

